# Hot Rodded Honey Bee - Verified Vero Build



## music6000 (Apr 15, 2021)

For those that are looking for something to do!








						BJF - Honeybee Overdrive
					

[Note] - this post also includes information on the Bearfoot Honeybee and a Hot Rodded Honeybee a'la the Honeybee De'luxe [Note]   Here...




					revolutiondeux.blogspot.com
				








My Eyelet Board Build from 2016 !


----------



## BuddytheReow (Apr 15, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## HamishR (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm always amazed at your Menatone-esque builds - they make my head spin! How do you like the sound of this pedal?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 17, 2021)

Is this it?  The Mojito is based on this pedal.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 17, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Is this it?  The Mojito is based on this pedal.
> 
> View attachment 11055


Yes, This is the schematic for the Vero layout, it's in the link above.


----------



## dlazzarini (Apr 17, 2021)

music6000 said:


> For those that are looking for something to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s badass. Where do you acquire the eyelet board?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 17, 2021)

Drill & Rivet myself!


----------



## dlazzarini (Apr 17, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Drill & Rivet myself!


Sweet.


----------

